#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Sistema para Administração de Provedor - Com Fontes - Grátis

## nalvo

Amigos do Under,

Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...

Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
Segue algumas fotos do programa... 

OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.


ps: para quem gostou, Estrelinha pra mim!rsrsrs

----------


## FMANDU

Disponibiliza um link para download.

----------


## lindabucker

vc pode passar link para baixar o sistema.

ou manda ele nesse e-mail [email protected]

----------


## ebelotto

Estou interessado também, mas é para continuar e criar novas funcionalidades.
[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

> Disponibiliza um link para download.


manda seu email

----------


## nalvo

enviado a todos que solicitaram... postem os resultados depois...

----------


## nalvo

> Estou interessado também, mas é para continuar e criar novas funcionalidades.
> [email protected]



esse email [email protected] voltou, manda outro

----------


## hizunspire

boa tarde !

amigo nalvo, sua ajuda é de muito valor e prestigio a muitos amigos do forum under, sua atitude muito plausível e que sera de grande ajuda a todos.

quero deixar a vc meu forte abraço que Deus te capacite a cada dia mais, que seus sonhos sejam conquistados valeu ! sorte e abraços !

manda pra mim tbm por favor ! 

[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

> boa tarde !
> 
> amigo nalvo, sua ajuda é de muito valor e prestigio a muitos amigos do forum under, sua atitude muito plausível e que sera de grande ajuda a todos.
> 
> quero deixar a vc meu forte abraço que Deus te capacite a cada dia mais, que seus sonhos sejam conquistados valeu ! sorte e abraços !
> 
> manda pra mim tbm por favor ! 
> 
> [email protected]


Valew Fernando... ja enviei pro seu email, divirta-se.

----------


## ALLISSON

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.
> 
> ...


Amigo por gentilize me envie! email: [email protected]

fico grato pela sua iniciativa....

----------


## arrjnet

Nalvo,

poderia mandar para o email [email protected]

Agradeço desde já.

----------


## samuelrealnet

tambem tenho interrese em ajudar com implemetação de funcionalidades
me manda nesse email: [email protected]

----------


## Fernandols

Nalvo gostaria de testar o programa se puder envie pra esse email [email protected]
Abs.

----------


## sgtelecom

Vamos testar
[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

Saudaçoes a todos...

Conforme prometido, enviei a todos os e-mail's q me solicitaram os fontes do programa.

Divirtam-se amigos...

----------


## nalvo

> Nalvo gostaria de testar o programa se puder envie pra esse email [email protected]
> Abs.


Fernando, seu email voltou, manda outra conta de email ai...

----------


## nalvo

> Parabéns pelo progeto, gostaria muito de testar aqui. [email protected]



*mjmmarcus2*,

seu email voltou, manda outra conta ai q te mando denovo....

----------


## Fernandols

Nalvo sera que seu email nao ta bloqueando o Gmail pois eu recebi o aviso que fui respondido no topico por esse email,e do mjmmarcus2 tambem é gmail....
Mas em todo caso tem tbm o [email protected]
Abs.

----------


## nalvo

Fernando,
Ve ai... 
acho q agora foi!

----------


## Fernandols

Sim ok!

----------


## microlucas

[email protected]

----------


## samuelcarlos

Parabens por compartilhar de tantas informaçoes uteis no forum 
achei que ninguem mais implementava em delphi aprendi isso na faculdade, 
me manda o projeto, tenho interesse em contribuir tambem! 



desde ja grato!

----------


## goplex

OPa agradeço a contribuição ao forum..
manda no meu e-mail..
[email protected]

vlw

----------


## nalvo

> Parabens por compartilhar de tantas informaçoes uteis no forum 
> achei que ninguem mais implementava em delphi aprendi isso na faculdade, 
> me manda o projeto, tenho interesse em contribuir tambem! 
> 
> meu email [email protected]
> 
> desde ja grato!


Tambem vi isso na faculdade, professores falando: "Delphi já era, vamos apenas esplanar...!"
mas quem dizia isso eram professores que nao conseguiram aprender a programar em delphi,... coitados, tudo o que eu quis fazer até hoje em delphi eu fiz... inclusive agora, acoplar ele ao mikrotik...

Boa sorte e bom trabalho... ja esta no seu email

----------


## Renan Vieira

Ola vc poderia me enviar o link para fazer o dowload do seu prgrama aparentemente parece ser muito bom,simples porem quase completo

----------


## nalvo

> Ola vc poderia me enviar o link para fazer o dowload do seu prgrama aparentemente parece ser muito bom,simples porem quase completo


Amigo, com todo respeito, o que voce quis dizer com "simples" e "quase completo" ?

Ele é completo, e tambem complexo, linguagem delphi, sql, interaçao com mikrotik por telnet....

se isso é simples, e quase completo, agora eu nao sei mais nada....

Deixa pra proxima,..... fica chateado nao

----------


## nalvo

> Por aqui no meu e-mail ainda não chegou nada 
> 
> [email protected], [email protected]



vê ai agora amigo,.... mandei denovo

----------


## nalvo

> Por aqui no meu e-mail ainda não chegou nada 
> 
> [email protected], [email protected]


seu email [email protected] voltou, mas o outro agora eu acho q foi, ve ai e qualquer coisa me fala...

----------


## wondernetwork

manda pra mim tambem!

[email protected]

brigadu !!!

----------


## PedroGabriel

Se poder mandar pra mim também, vai ser de grande ajuda! Obrigado
[email protected]

----------


## FMANDU

[email protected]

----------


## flonet

Nalvo manda para meu email .. [email protected]

----------


## farias

Nalvo, achei interessante e bem legal, manda pra mim [email protected]

----------


## recart

Muito legal sua iniciativa, poderia enviar para [email protected]
Obrigada

----------


## nalvo

Bom dia amigos,

Até o momento todos os pedidos aceitos e enviados, (a nao ser o cara que chamou de programinha incompleto)

Qualquer duvida to aqui amigos....

----------


## nalvo

outra coisa amigo,

esqueci de postar aqui:

Usuario: admin
Senha: 1234

Qualquer coisa voces podem abrir o banco, deixei ele aberto .mdb.


Att,


Nalvo

----------


## Zarttron

Tambem criei o meu em delphi a facão apenas atendendo meu proposito, mas agora estou passando para php e seria muito legal um sistema semelhante para aprender mais um pouco. [email protected] . Parabens pela iniciativa, são raros igual a vc.

----------


## ronaldopatrick

Também quero da uma analizada [email protected]

----------


## nalvo

amigos,

Alguns emails voltaram.... quem ainda nao recebeu, me avisa que mando novamente.

----------


## wdnc5

Olá,

por favor manda para o meu e-mail também 

[email protected]

cara continue sempre assim são poucos que fazem o que você esta fazendo parabéns mesmo.

abraços...

----------


## Zarttron

Ainda não recebi, se no email anterior nao der certo. mande para [email protected]

----------


## uilianted

Parabéns pela iniciativa!

[email protected]

----------


## greigservicos

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...


Opa gostaria de testar também, email: [email protected]

Legal sua iniciativa espero que o pessoal entenda o sentido de free porque alguns que entendem de programação podem melhorar e mandar novamente aqui nesse mesmo canal, digo melhorar no sentido de acrescentar alguma coisa pois como vocÊ ja testou deve não precisar de mais nada.

----------


## Fernandols

> Mesmo assim aqui ainda dá usuário e senha inválido.
> Anexo 40762
> Sim descobri porque está voltando os e-mails do Gmail, ele está detectando como um e-mail perigoso por conter um anexo suspeito, nem para caixa de span vai.
> 
> Uma dica de como resolver isso é remomeando a extensão do arquivo para mais ou menos assim "NetCob.rar_renomeado" desse geito ele não vai ser blokeado, mas tambem tem que explicar ao pessoal para remonear o arquivo para somente "NetCob.rar" pronto nesse modo chega em qualquer e-mail.


Sim aqui tambem deu usuario e senha errados.
EDIT:Aqui foi com usuario NALVO.

----------


## alyssonbmx

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...





por irmao gostei muito mesmo , so seu top, ae vc pode me manda, a sua obra prima, rsrsr manda ae para meu e-mail por favor , [email protected] ou [email protected] obrigado amigo valew

----------


## edcomrocha

Nalvo obrigado por compartilhar.

Poderia me enviar tambem ?

[email protected]
[email protected]

Obrigado e tudo de bom !

----------


## netleandromt

Parabéns amigo!

Se puder manda para eu testar também. E de repente poder contribuir para o desenvolvimento.

[email protected]

----------


## ronaldopatrick

Ainda não recebi [email protected]

----------


## andrecyber

> Disponibiliza um link para download.


[email protected]
tenho interesse em testar esse programa!

----------


## infoservwireless

Waleu Pela Colaboração amigo!!!
Manda pra mim faço algumas modificações e disponibilizo depois tambem varias cabeças pensam melhor e chegaremos a um bom software...
[email protected]

----------


## adair

ola tem como voce mandar para min este sistema pelo meu email: [email protected]

----------


## atilahd

Amigo envia pra mim tambem para o e-mail: [email protected], agradeço.

----------


## goplex

opa.. ainda nao recebi o meu..r
[email protected]

----------


## Zarttron

Tbem não recebi, [email protected] ou [email protected] e mais uma vez parabens pela iniciativa.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

mandei o mu email por privado, mas tambem não recebi nada...

----------


## wbrustolim

Opa se puder me enviar tmb ... posso testa na minha rede
obrigado..... [email protected]

----------


## copaers

Boa noite todos

manda uma copia pra [email protected]

----------


## tecnet

Amigo nalvo parabéns pela sua iniciativa por favor enviei para o email [email protected] aguardo meneio obrigado.

----------


## GivigiRJ

Nalvo você pode me enviar por e-mail o sistema ou link para download.

[email protected]

Desde já agradeço

Fica com DEUS

----------


## juliusarraes

> Valew Fernando... ja enviei pro seu email, divirta-se.


Tambem tenho interesse, manda para mim [email protected]

----------


## Zarttron

Alguem recebeu? eu aqui ainda nada.

----------


## nalvo

Saudaçoes amigos, enviado a todos que solicitaram...

alguns emails estao voltando, se possivel me passe email @hotmail, pois estou enviando via hotmail

*email que acabaram de voltar*:
*[email protected]**[email protected]*

Os amigos proprietarios desses email, favor enviarem outras contas de email que encaminho aqui...

Contas do Gmail costumam bloquear anexes em *.rar.

*Outro detalhe:* 
Usuario: nalvo
senha: 1234

----------


## Zarttron

Desculpa pela incomodação Nalvo e recebi seu email. Obrigado.

----------


## nalvo

mais um email devolvido:
*[email protected]*

amigos, mande contas do hotmail para nao retornar

----------


## yuslen dos santos ribeiro

Parabéns pela iniciativa ok. [email protected] se puder mandar obrigado.

----------


## alpnet

Nalvo poderia me mandar link 
[email protected]

obrigado

----------


## nalvo

> Desculpa pela incomodação Nalvo e recebi seu email. Obrigado.



Blz parceiro, qualquer duvida ai é só falar!!!! boa sorte

----------


## nalvo

> Nalvo poderia me mandar link 
> [email protected]
> 
> obrigado


Amigao, contas do gmail estao voltando... me passa uma do hotmail q envio pra vc... abraço

----------


## LU32xT

Boa iniciativa... Se poder me enviar para testar... 

Meu email: [email protected]

----------


## ricardoandre

Envie para mim também, [email protected]. Fico Grato

----------


## goplex

opa.. pode mandar no 
[email protected]
Agradeço!

----------


## alyssonbmx

amigo naldo ate agora nao recebi nei um e-mail seu por gentileza vc me manda para o meu e-mail [email protected] te agraço irmao valew

----------


## marcioducrato

tenho interesse também, [email protected]

----------


## Dennys donnely

Boa tarde, gostaria de testar.

Meu e-mail

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## Dennys donnely

E-mails: [email protected] e [email protected]

Quero usar  :Big Grin:

----------


## nalvo

> tenho interesse também, [email protected]


Contas do gmail estao voltando.... manda uma do hotmail

----------


## lucivan

Bom dia meu brother, se possivel teria como tu mim enviar , olha o meu email [email protected] e que Deus lhe abençoe

----------


## samuelcarlos

Pessoal pelo que eu percebi tem muitas pessoas que estão realmente dispostos a contribuir com mais implementações e 
aperfeiçoamentos nesse sistema, agora que vem meu questionamento: Onde vamos publicar as modificaçoes para que nenhum outro membro faça um serviço que ja foi feito? tipo eu faço uma implementação e quero publicar para apreciação dos demais progamadores/usuarios como devo proceder/melhor solução ? 
meu delphi esta um pouco desatualizado mas em breve vou relembrar como se faz, e gostaria de compartilhar com os amigos do forum!


att


Samuel!

----------


## allanfrizzo

Ola gostaria de testar 

[email protected]

----------


## dma24hs

[email protected]

----------


## edikoston

nalvo gostei e achei interessante seu sistema você esta de parabéns 
Sou desenvolvedor também em Delphi e VisualFox. 
Me enviei por gentileza o seu produto, grato desde de já pela iniciativa.
*[email protected]*

----------


## recart

BOa Tarde Nalvo
Semana passad pedi para você encaminhar o software "sistema para administração de provedores - com fontes - grátis, para o meu email* ([email protected])*, acontece que recebo a notificação do under mas não recebo nada no meu email, poderia me enviar novamente.
Desde já agradeço.

----------


## nalvo

amigos, acompanhem tambem esse topico...

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...623#post650623

util para todos os programadores, e administradores de rede

----------


## nalvo

> BOa Tarde Nalvo
> Semana passad pedi para você encaminhar o software "sistema para administração de provedores - com fontes - grátis, para o meu email* ([email protected])*, acontece que recebo a notificação do under mas não recebo nada no meu email, poderia me enviar novamente.
> Desde já agradeço.


Reenviei agora, mas voltou novamente, me passar um email do hotmail que te mando denovo.

----------


## nalvo

Amigos, acredito que ja enviei a todos que solicitaram... se mais alguem quiser é só me avisar....

----------


## andrecyber

Amigo nalvo, otimo programa simples e direto, obrigado. Mais gostaria de saber como se tira a logo na navi net da capa do carne! Ja mudei a imagem na pasta do sistema mais nao resolveu
!

----------


## nalvo

Valew Andre,

Tem esse recurso dentro do programa:

Vá em CONFIGURAÇÕES>>EMPRESA, lá voce coloca so dados da sua empresa e o logotipo, tá pronto.

----------


## farias

Bom dia nalvo, manda uma cópia pra mim.
[email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## rogerinhosp25

> Fernando,
> Ve ai... 
> acho q agora foi!





Amigo bom dia se puder me envia no email [email protected] 

Vlw e um otimo dia

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

aqui ainda nada de chegar [email protected]

----------


## nalvo

Acabei de enviar Alex...

Até o momento todos os pedidos atendidos... alguns retornaram devido a contas de email... estou enviando a partir do hotmail, sendo assim, é mais indicado me passarem conta do hotmail...

grande abraço a todos.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

chegou nalvo, grato,tinha ido parar na lixeira!!!

----------


## davidmilfont

Cheguei atrasado,mas agradeceria se me enviar amigo.
[email protected]

----------


## deniomachado

Nalvo!
Desde já parabens pelo trabalho!
Pela interface do seu programa já nos chama atencão.
Se tiver como e puder mande o link onde posso baixar e testar ele. ([email protected])
Desde já agradeço.
Que a paz esteja com você amigo/irmão.
Sempre eu, Denio
www.netsul.in

----------


## nalvo

David e Denio, email enviado, qualquer coisa só me falar....

Para os amigos que gostaram, "estrelinha pra mim!"

----------


## rbginfo

Pode enviar para min também amigo

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## davidmilfont

> David e Denio, email enviado, qualquer coisa só me falar....
> 
> Para os amigos que gostaram, "estrelinha pra mim!"


Obrigado amigo,mas tá mostrando a imagem em anexo o tempo todo.
Não sei se anexei.
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9172/cobh.jpg

----------


## nalvo

David, respondi por email.... verifica la da forma q te expliquei q vai funcionar direitinho...

O sistema nao esta 100 pronto, mas ta 90% acabado.... falta apenas alguns retoques, ideal pra programadores em delphi.

Grande abraço e boa sorte!

----------


## davidmilfont

> David, respondi por email.... verifica la da forma q te expliquei q vai funcionar direitinho...
> 
> O sistema nao esta 100 pronto, mas ta 90% acabado.... falta apenas alguns retoques, ideal pra programadores em delphi.
> 
> Grande abraço e boa sorte!


Ok amigo.
Abraços

----------


## PlayHasta

Amigo, Por favor !

[email protected]

espero que não tenha criticas quanto sua iniciativa/atitude.

Obrigado.

----------


## nalvo

> Obrigado amigo,mas tá mostrando a imagem em anexo o tempo todo.
> Não sei se anexei.
> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9172/cobh.jpg
> 
> Anexo 40997


Funcionou?

----------


## alpnet

Nalvo, estou mandando email do hotmail

[email protected]

----------


## valdineiq

Gostei do sistema me manda tambem para eu testar.
[email protected]

----------


## davidmilfont

> Funcionou?


Infelizmente não amigo,como informei surge essa imagem que postei quando executo.
Precisa de algo antes de executar?

----------


## nalvo

> Infelizmente não amigo,como informei surge essa imagem que postei quando executo.
> Precisa de algo antes de executar?



Essa imagem informa que o programa nao esta encontrando o caminho do banco de dados, ou seja, o programa nao esta na pasta c:\Netcob, e sim vc deve ter colocado ele em outro lugar como c:\meusdocumentos... verifica isso ai! O arquivo que voce configura esse caminho caso queira colocar ele para rodar é o "netcob.txt", ta dentro da pasta do programa. A pasta que esta o banco é a \db dentro da netcob.... não te erro!!!!

----------


## nalvo

> Essa imagem informa que o programa nao esta encontrando o caminho do banco de dados, ou seja, o programa nao esta na pasta c:\Netcob, e sim vc deve ter colocado ele em outro lugar como c:\meusdocumentos... verifica isso ai! O arquivo que voce configura esse caminho caso queira colocar ele para rodar é o "netcob.txt", ta dentro da pasta do programa. A pasta que esta o banco é a \db dentro da netcob.... não te erro!!!!



Outro detalhe, acho q é isso q esta acontecendo ai:

O banco de dados (c:\netcob\banco\banco.mdb) esta compactado... (.rar), basta voce descompactar que vai funcionar!

----------


## davidmilfont

> Outro detalhe, acho q é isso q esta acontecendo ai:
> 
> O banco de dados (c:\netcob\banco\banco.mdb) esta compactado... (.rar), basta voce descompactar que vai funcionar!


Estava faltando somente isso Nalvo,deu certo e muito obrigado pela sua atenção.
Abraços.

----------


## nalvo

valew david, qualquer coisa estamos ai!

----------


## tecnet

Grande amigo nalvo nao recebi sistema manda para [email protected]

----------


## MDdantas

Nalvo, 

Por gentileza poderia enviar para : [email protected] / [email protected]

----------


## xcollector

Teria como você me enviar uma copia.

[email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## Smart

Bom dia, 

gostaria de testar também, favor enviar para [email protected]

----------


## flaviobhz

Bom dia.
Gostaria de receber o ADM para testar. [email protected]
Obrigado.

----------


## xiaobailong

Poderia enviar para mim [email protected]

----------


## alyssonbmx

ola bom dia @*Naldo* por gentileza vc pode me manda esse fonte ae , para meu e-mail, [email protected] te agradeço valew

----------


## marcioducrato

> Contas do gmail estao voltando.... manda uma do hotmail


[email protected]

----------


## xiaobailong

me envia o sistema para esse email [email protected]

----------


## farias

> Saudaçoes amigos, enviado a todos que solicitaram...
> 
> alguns emails estao voltando, se possivel me passe email @hotmail, pois estou enviando via hotmail


Minha conta no hotmail.... [email protected]
Obrigado

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigos,

Estou viajando, depois do feriado estarei enviando o programa a todos que solicitaram... feliz natal a todos!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaluham

Olá amigos, brilhante sua iniciativa! me mande para mim no email: 

[email protected]

----------


## wgalvao

Perfeito, sucesso pela iniciativa... tem como mandar [email protected]

----------


## andrelch

Caro Nalvo,

Ainda estou no aguardo do envio do programa.

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## MDdantas

Nalvo, 

Por gentileza poderia enviar para : [email protected] / [email protected]

----------


## mariodc

Grande nalvo poderia mandar para mim e um feliz ano novo [email protected]

----------


## alyssonbmx

ola grande @Nalvo estou aguardando o seu e-mail. [email protected] valew e feliz ano novo ae mano valew ...

----------


## tecnet

Amigo Nalvo Felicidades Nesse 2013 para voce e toda familia eu nao recebi o fonte me envia por favor [email protected]

----------


## Evilásio Costa

Amigo poderia enviar pra mim tbm..

[email protected]

Feliz Ano Novo pra vc e toda sua familia.. =D

----------


## GEDILSON

boa noite nalvo 

poderia me mandar os arquivos para que possa somar com vcs
[email protected]
valeu

----------


## backsubzero

Nalvo, vc poderia me enviar ?
[email protected]

----------


## GugaFerr

Nalvo, sua intenção é muito boa, deveria existir mais pessoas assim. Gostaria de testar, por favor pode enviar para 
[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigos,

Amanha estarei enviando a todos os que solicitaram, me perdoe pela demora na resposta, estive bastante ocupados esses dias...


Até mais!

----------


## farias

> Saudações amigos,
> 
> Amanha estarei enviando a todos os que solicitaram, me perdoe pela demora na resposta, estive bastante ocupados esses dias...
> 
> 
> Até mais!


Nalvo, se tiver um servidor, ou até mesmo disponibilizar no sourceforge...

----------


## Smart

Também gostaria, favor enviar: [email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## nalvo

galega, estou terminando hoje mais uma atualização no sistema, e assim q estiver pronto eu vou colocar no 4sharad...

----------


## mrmarceloricardo

mim passa ai tb pra eu ver aki ! e obg ! [email protected]

----------


## nalvo

Desculpem pela demora amigos, mas estive bastante ocupado nos ultimos dias:

Vamos lá..... A todos os que solicitaram meu sistema, segue abaixo o link do 4shared para vocês efetuarem o download do sistema.

NETCOB, versão 3, com todos os fontes, desenvolvido em Delphi 7.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/F761T_Pk/NetCobX.html

Ideal para programadores em delphi, mas tambem a qualquer amigo que queira utiliza-lo ou autera-lo.

Divirtam-se, e não esqueçam de clicar na estrelinha para o amigo aqui.

Usuario: nalvo
Senha: 1234

----------


## mrmarceloricardo

antes de tudo OBG!

vlw mesmo

so q estou com dificuldade pra coloca aki pra funciona!?

----------


## alyssonbmx

valew grande @*nalvo* fazer uns teste aqui mais obrigado ae pela a força valew

----------


## edsonbf

Ola,

gostaria de conhecer seu software pois quero iniciar projeto de provedor de internet, poderia conhecer seu software.?

meu email é: [email protected]

----------


## nalvo

@edsonbf

Disponivel para Download... Ideal para programadores em delphi, que queiram fazer modificações....


NETCOB, versão 3, com todos os fontes, desenvolvido em Delphi 7.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/F761T_Pk/NetCobX.html

Ideal para programadores em delphi, mas tambem a qualquer amigo que queira utiliza-lo ou autera-lo.

Divirtam-se, e não esqueçam de clicar na estrelinha para o amigo aqui.

Usuario: nalvo
Senha: 1234

----------


## Reinan

Olar amigo parabéns pela iniciativa, teria como enviar para meu e-mail ? achei muito interessante


[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

@*Reinan* , baixa la no 4shared... ta disponivel para download...

boa sorte!

----------


## Reinan

> @*Reinan* , baixa la no 4shared... ta disponivel para download...
> 
> boa sorte!



Desculpe a pergunta leiga, mais em qual sistema devo instalar ?

----------


## Pupa

podia manda pra min tambem 
agradeço [email protected]

abraço

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigos, tem
um link logo acima para baixar direto do 4sharad.
O programa roda em windows, foi feito em delphi, e esta com todos os fontes...

----------


## Reinan

> Saudações amigos, tem
> um link logo acima para baixar direto do 4sharad.
> O programa roda em windows, foi feito em delphi, e esta com todos os fontes...


tentei no win 7 mais da erro  :Frown:

----------


## nalvo

o programa deve ser descompactado na pasta da seguinte forma: c:\netcob

caso queira colocar em outra, basta editar o arquivo "netcob.txt" que esta dentro dos arquivos do sistema,
nele você informa o caminho do banco de dados, que é c:\netcob\banco

----------


## grande999

gostei do programa...

[email protected]

----------


## alyssonbmx

@*nalvo* esse programa ae a pessoa grava no pc, ou grava no iso, e instala como um servidor. um cara me feis essa perguta e eu nao souber fala pra ele ...

----------


## nalvo

é um aplicativo feito em delphi, roda em windows!!!! nao tem instalador, basta descompactar e rodar

----------


## Brasileiro

poderia mandar para o email [email protected]
obrigado..

----------


## nalvo

@Brasileiro

NETCOB, versão 3, com todos os fontes, desenvolvido em Delphi 7.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/F761T_Pk/NetCobX.html

Ideal para programadores em delphi, mas tambem a qualquer amigo que queira utiliza-lo ou autera-lo.

Divirtam-se, e não esqueçam de clicar na estrelinha para o amigo aqui.

Usuario: nalvo
Senha: 1234

----------


## leonet

Nalvo manda para esse e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## nalvo

@*leonet*
baixa do 4shared, tem um link logo acima...
boa sorte

----------


## rcasu

boa tarde, nao estou conseguindo baixar no 4shared, por gentileza poderia encaminhar por email.

[email protected]

Obrigado!!

----------


## Smart

> @*leonet*
> baixa do 4shared, tem um link logo acima...
> boa sorte


Muito obrigado por disponibilizar este programa, contudo não consigo rodar, dá um erro logo ao iniciar... Diz que não está encontrando o banco.

Me ajude a proceder, obrigado.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Muito obrigado por disponibilizar este programa, contudo não consigo rodar, dá um erro logo ao iniciar... Diz que não está encontrando o banco.
> 
> Me ajude a proceder, obrigado.


Veja como resolver: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...176#post656176

----------


## nalvo

respondido nos post acima... qualquer coisa to aqui acompanhando

----------


## edumelopb

Parabens pela inicitiva amigo...merecedora de aplausos... poderia me mandar para eu testar aqui... [email protected]

Desde ja te agradeco.

- - - Atualizado - - -

Parabens pela inicitiva amigo...merecedora de aplausos... poderia me mandar para eu testar aqui... [email protected]

Desde ja te agradeco.

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...


[email protected]

Me envia por favor,ficarei muitoo gratooo

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...


[email protected]

Me envia por favor,ficarei muitoo gratooo

----------


## nalvo

Bom dia amigos... verifiquem alguns posts acima, tem um link do 4shared e os detalhes de instalação...
qualquer coisa me avisem!!!

----------


## MDdantas

Nalvo, 

Bom dia. Agradeço a sua ajuda aqui no fórum de disponibilizar o sistema. Irei verificar o sistema e migrá-lo para JAVA ou PHP para web. Qualquer novidade entrarei em contato.

----------


## celiodfs

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...


Nalvo !, parabéns pelo poste ! e o sistema, estou começando a programa também, no curso de SI, me disponibiliza para mim ,meu e-mail: [email protected] , obrigado, e muito sucesso, abraço!!!

----------


## nalvo

NETCOB, versão 3, com todos os fontes, desenvolvido em Delphi 7.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/F761T_Pk/NetCobX.html

Ideal para programadores em delphi, mas tambem a qualquer amigo que queira utiliza-lo ou autera-lo.


Divirtam-se, e não esqueçam de clicar na estrelinha para o amigo aqui.

Usuario: nalvo
Senha: 1234

----------


## e-net.com

boa tarde !!!Vc poderia me enviar o software fazendo favor para fazer um teste.
obrigado.

Att
Eduardo

----------


## caio7600

Estou interessado. Manda ai pro meu Email: [email protected]

Depois compartilho como foi minha experiencia.

----------


## grupojpr

manda para o meu
[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

Solução em rede Cabeada:

Visitem o Site:
www.nvxequipamentos.com.br

Aqui no Under:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=165742

----------


## grupojpr

Tem como mandar as fontes se ainda tiver?
[email protected]

----------


## nalvo

voce esta falando dos fontes do sistema? se for, pega o link nos posts acima, a instalação ta no 4shared

----------


## angelangra

[email protected]

----------


## andersonfer21

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...


gostaria das fontes do sistema meu email [email protected]. ficarei grato amigo...

----------


## nalvo

ta logo acima amigo... disponibilizei um link do arquivo que esta no 4shared.... 
verifique os post's acima ai

----------


## Agnus

opa manda para mim tbm agradeço [email protected]

----------


## grande999

opa...vou vamos ver o sistema...


[email protected]

obrigado.

----------


## Pedroh

Manda pra mim por gentileza Nalvo.

vamos fazer os testes.

----------


## nalvo

Saudações a todos que baixaram ou opinaram sobre o programa.

Desenvolvi um conjunto de recursos aqui para rede cabeada.

Deem uma olhada:

----------


## peder

> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...



Olá pode me mandar o sistema? [email protected] 
Ótimo sistema abraço  :Big Grin:

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigo,

O link para o download esta nos posts acima.

----------


## dbbgames

Eu tbm estou intereçado. Des de ja agradeço
[email protected]

----------


## ruanserver

Gostei muito da sua atitude Nalvo, será que você poderia mandar para o meu email por favor??


[email protected]

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Gostei muito da sua atitude Nalvo, será que você poderia mandar para o meu email por favor??
> 
> 
> [email protected]


O Link para download está nos posts acima
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...461#post656461

----------


## ruanserver

Nalvo, me tire uma duvida, como fazer para interligar o programa ao mikrotik?????

----------


## ruanserver

nalvo, está ótimo o seu programa, porém sentir falta de duas coisas.

1. opção de fazer backup do banco de dados
2. opção da data de vencimento do cliente, 

percebi que tem vencimento do carne, porém nao conseguir alterar...

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigos...

Esse sistema passou nos ultimos meses por varias atualização... e estou com uma versão nova, totalmente renovada e com o visual modernizado.

Estarei disponibilizando muito em breve para vocês... da mesma forma que fiz anteriormente: Totalmente gratuito!


Aguardem!

----------


## juliano andrade

Aí mano, tenho interesse no seu software, teria como me mandar o link pra download. Valeu!! Abraço!!!

[email protected]

----------


## marcioelias

Primeiramente parabéns pela iniciativa.

Trabalho no setor de TI de um provedor, mais antes disso sempre fui programador Delphi, inclusive dou manutenção no sistema do provedor que também é em delphi, mais não foi feito por mim e padrões de desenvolvimento nele são coisas que não existem, enfim, uma bagunça. Quem sabe sua iniciativa não seja o start pra mim migrar o nosso sistema atual.

Esse software foi desenvolvido em Delphi? Qual versão? Somente componentes nativos ou necessito comprar algum de terceiros?

Se puder me enviar os fontes ficaria muito grato.

Em um destes endereços vc deve conseguir enviar.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Desde já muito obrigado e parabéns mais uma vez por esta iniciativa nobre.

----------


## jonnessena

Meu e-mail: [email protected]

Por favor cara me manda um link pra eu baixar seu programa. Achei ele bem lega.

----------


## dujmonteiro

Boa noite,

Tenho provedor e sou desenvolvedor tenho interesse em criar novas funções e usar seu sistema em meu provedor

email: [email protected]

----------


## rangelmesquita

Amigo manda para mim tb [email protected]

- - - Atualizado - - -

Amigo manda para mim tb [email protected]

----------


## ueder

> Saudações amigos...
> 
> Esse sistema passou nos ultimos meses por varias atualização... e estou com uma versão nova, totalmente renovada e com o visual modernizado.
> 
> Estarei disponibilizando muito em breve para vocês... da mesma forma que fiz anteriormente: Totalmente gratuito!
> 
> 
> Aguardem!


Bom dia Nalvo, 
Estou utilizando seu sistema ainda em teste, gostei bastante, e tbem de sua atitude muito nobre, pois um sistema gestão é um grande passo em um provedor. Gostaria de saber como integrar o sistema com o servidor Mk PPPoE ?

Grato.

----------


## RicardoMoura

se puder enviar para o e-mail [email protected] agradecemos...

----------


## alvino-tupa

Boa tarde a todos,

se puder me mandar o link para download

[email protected]

Alvino Jr.

----------


## davidmilfont

Pessoal,na página 9 tem o link pra baixar o programa.

----------


## diancarlos

gostei bastante do gerenciador de provedor tem como mandar o link nesse email [email protected]

----------


## Marzio

Opa! Show

Envie por favor para [email protected] também tenho interesse no produto.

Abs.

----------


## ElielMotta

Olá Nalvo, ficarei muito grato com essa colaboração, por favor me mande para eu dar uma estudada no sistema [email protected] , desde ja agradeço a compreensão 








> Amigos do Under,
> 
> Sou programador a muitos anos (delphi), desenvolvi meu proprio software de gerenciamento do provedor aqui, completo, controle de clientes, recebimentos.... Cheguei a oferecer o sistema para o nossa comunidade (under), mas acabei desistindo de vender...
> 
> Aderi ao movimento free de software, e vou distribuir para todos aqui que tiverem interesse, incluindo os fontes para a galera modificar da forma que desejar... quem tiver interesse me avisa, que envio por email com os fontes...
> Segue algumas fotos do programa... 
> 
> OBS: Indicado para programadores em Delphi.Anexo 40737Anexo 40738Anexo 40739Anexo 40740
> Anexo 40741
> ...

----------


## subnet

interessei tambem. [email protected]

----------


## ronaldoipm

Muito bom o sistema amigo. É possível enviar pra mim? [email protected]

Abraço,

Ronaldo

----------


## Juca01

Ola vc pode me enviar o sistema nesse email [email protected] aguardo...

----------


## juliermefreitas

Manda ai pra min tambem [email protected]

----------


## walace87

Ola boa tarde,
Gostaria de saber se vc poderia mandar para mim tb. (E-mail: [email protected])
Obrigado
Walace

----------


## subnet

amigo me mande pra mim tambem: [email protected]

----------


## jccosta

pode enviar para mim [email protected]

----------


## ronaldsena

também gostaria testa, caso tenho interesse
estou no aguardo do envio no e-mail
[email protected]
...

----------


## Biliu

Boa noite nalvo vc pode me enviar o link obrigado gostaria de testar. ([email protected]

----------


## fbsalvi

Nalvo boa noite, favor envie o link fazendo favor pro meu email: [email protected]

Obrigado.

Fabiano.

----------


## b12.pro

amigo manda para mim tb por favor  :Stoned:

----------


## tiagoestevao

Olá, amigo, por gentileza, envie neste e-mail para mim:

[email protected]

Brigado.

----------


## b12.pro

Olá, amigo, por gentileza, envie neste e-mail para mim:
[email protected] 

Obrigado.

bruno.

----------


## flavioalmeida1985

Realmente impressionante como ainda existem pessoas com interesse no bem comum, por favor me envie que vou fazer umas melhorias e vou distribuir aki no forum tb
[email protected]
[email protected]
Valewwwwwwww

----------


## netline

Amigo manda pra [email protected] 

valeuuuu

----------


## newboy

Manda pra mim por favor [email protected] e [email protected] obrigado

----------


## hugojammal

Po Nalvo, super legal.

Você poderia me disponibilizar os códigos

[email protected]

----------


## CherosoX

AMIGO DISPONIBILIZA 
[email protected]

----------


## netline

alguem ja tem esse sistema?

----------


## Lupus

Também quero experimentar a ferramenta!
[email protected]

----------


## pecadorx

[email protected]

----------


## Max Networks

Opa, fico grato se poder me mandar tbm:
[email protected]

----------


## ricromero

Alguém já recebeu esse sistema por acaso?

----------


## b12.pro

ate agora não  :Frown:

----------


## gabrielgiro

Bom dia 


[email protected]

obrigado

----------


## ricromero

> ate agora não



Então para que os outros ainda ficam colocando e-mail??????? Será promessa????? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## b12.pro

ola amigo muito bom dia sege email

[email protected] ou [email protected]

----------


## b12.pro

> Então para que os outros ainda ficam colocando e-mail??????? Será promessa????? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



tem que ter fé né

----------


## flavioalmeida1985

Olá gostaria de receber uma copia também [email protected]

----------


## Max Networks

> Então para que os outros ainda ficam colocando e-mail??????? Será promessa????? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



Tópico antigo de 2 anos atrás, será que o cara ainda frequenta esse fórum?
Mais vamos ver se responde né.... :Argh:

----------


## romario

se alguém puder enviar

[email protected]

----------


## Sport Recife

Nalvo se vc ainda tem esse gerenciador me enviar ou se alguém já recebeu favor me envie para : [email protected]

----------


## edmar.santoslima

Ola amigo me manda o seu sistema para eu testar ...meu e-mail [email protected]

----------


## linuxbhz

boa noite manda o link eas fontes para baixar que testar

[email protected]

----------


## edmar.santoslima

Ola Amigo,

poderia me mandar para que posso usar o seu programa..
e-mail: [email protected]

Obrigado..

----------


## marcosmoraes

opa, gostei muito da Ideia vc poderia manda para mim também  :Big Grin: 
[email protected]
grato desde já

----------


## rick

Olá amigo vc também pode mandar para mim ?? [email protected]

----------


## mallynowscky

amigo por gentileza gostaria muito de testar seu sistema poderia enviar para meu e-mail por favor? ([email protected]) Muito Obrigado

----------


## leonet

Amigo gostaria de testar seu sistema....manda para esse e-mail por gentileza: [email protected]

----------


## Max Networks

Ta parecendo a morte do Mickael Jackson, mesmo depois de morto, o cara faz sucesso,
Aqui é que a postagem é de 2 nos atraz, mais até hoje ta bombando,kkkk

|Acho que ele não frequenta mais esse fórum fica a dica pra todos que lerem, não tivemos retorno do mesmo, então não precisam mais pedir para enviar, ok?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*nalvo*,

Podemos fechar este tópico já que não está mais participando dele ?

Obrigado.

----------


## CherosoX



----------


## Gustavo Santiago Fra

kkkkkkkkk

----------


## Singular

Ola amigo envia para o meu email tambem por favor. Também sou desenvolvedor e vamos aprimorar sua ferramenta e disponibilizar para os amigos... Quero fazer integracao com a API da mikrotik....

[email protected]

Abraços...

----------


## NoCat

Amigão se puder ajudar ainda mais kkkk

[email protected]

----------

